# Ph Dilema



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Alright tank is finally fully cycled

ammonia 0

nitrite 0

nitrate 20ppm

my question is what can I do to bring my PH down... it is a solid 7.6 have API test kit tested on low range and high range came up 7.6 I have peat in the AC 110 already... but it has been in there around 2wks

what can I or should I do??? My piranha will be here next saturday.... is 7.6 suitable??? would really like to lower... that was why I had added peat in the first place.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

pH 7.6 is fine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

what makes it so high??? just because of my tap water???


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah...

I'm kinda a pH fanatic as well... but it's better to have a steady 7.6 than a lower fluctuating one.

I'm going to invent a word here... "pHanatic = somebody who's fanatic about pH."









(Okay, yeah... I'm weird.)


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

its quite annoying.... I really thought the peat would have a most noticable affect on the PH... makes it look awesome. But was hoping for the benefit of lower PH aswell... Oh well if you say 7.6 steady is suitable I will take your word on it. since..... your a pHanatic and all.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

.









Yeah, you're fine.

So you do like the look from the peat, eh?
Has it tinted your water a bit of a tea color?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

well... the first week or so it was a little to intense... i was like oh sh*t what did i do... but now the tank is finally done cycling.... looks ALOT better.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Right on...

Does it have a nice tea color?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

yeah now that the clouds have cleared up.. looks great. will post pics as soon as my RRS comes in. if I can figure this thing out...


----------

